# Good Luck in the Ozarks - MEOW!



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Meow, I am Hannah, aka Zi, aka Spiff. Pick one. ;D I live in Missouri and am owned by my lovely husband Anthony and our lovely son (the prince) Zander McEatstuff. Usually just Zander. 

The dear boy is the most beautiful bombay (ok, I lied, he has some white on him, but we don't speak of that around here :wink with paleish yellow eyes and a kink in the end of his tail. We adopted him from.. well.. outside, and he has all of his dear claws and uses them frequently. :B

Uh, let's see.. hubby works Ebay and is going back to school next Spring. He is a Master of Tai Chi Chuan and just got his 2nd-degree green belt in Youn Wha Ryu Taekwondo yesterday.

.. though I'm sure none of you care about that, *I* think its cool. xD
He's amazing.

And me. I'm little and sporadic and not very social.
Kind of like a cat, really. o___O;
I'm very, very choosey about the people I interact with.
I'm very deeply religious. No, I don't have a church, but this isn't the place to rant about that.
I'm due to start work at the local Ho Wah pretty soon. :jump 
Uhm.. I like.. to draw.
And cats.
And catfourm. 

Hi.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Hannah! Zander is beautiful (but we wouldn't mind seeing lots of pictures). That's great about Anthony. I consider getting myself out of bed in the morning worth at least some kind of belt (whiskey?).  

I am staff to Cinderella and Cleo, the princess and the little imp! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Hannah, and welcome! Marie is a terrible tease, so don't believe the part about the "belt." Zander looks gorgeous to me! (a bit of white adds dignity! )


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Marie. :lol: Actually I am the same, no whiskey though. :B Maybe a Yoohoo.
.. come to think of it, he's the same too. That man is a marathon snoozer/tv watcher. Not an athelete at all, just karate. lol

Hi Jeanie.  aaaaand thank you. Kitty agrees with you!
I should have pictures by Tuesday.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Hannah & Zander! And I'm here to tell you that Marie IS serious about that belt :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome! I am Mommy to 7 kitties of assorted shapes, sizes, and colors all from the Humane Society.

Congratulations to your hubby, and to you for starting your new job (what is Ho Wah?).


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Leazie said:


> Congratulations to your hubby, and to you for starting your new job (what is Ho Wah?).


Chinese food chain. Very good food.
I won't be cooking though - that's for the chinese people I suppose. :B
I will be washing things and bagging things and cleaning things.

.. hey, I never said I was going to make a career out of it. :lol:




doodlebug said:


> Welcome Hannah & Zander! And I'm here to tell you that Marie IS serious about that belt :lol:


There is *no* shame in that!
Come on now, how much would your self-esteem skyrocket if you rolled out of bed and here was this korean guy bringing you beverages and praising you for your amazingness? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lucky Dragon Zi said:


> Come on now, how much would your self-esteem skyrocket if you rolled out of bed and here was this korean guy bringing you beverages and praising you for your amazingness? :wink:


I'll never know. But how nice for you!  

P.S. I'm afraid I'm getting a bad reputation on this Forum about drinking (my own fault). I do joke about it a lot, but I really don't drink. I mean, I *can*, but I have to know ahead of time and take a LOT of extra medication, and it still may hurt too bad. So I just don't.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the beautiful kitty!


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

marie73 said:


> But how nice for you!


Haha, nah.. korean guy stays in korea, comes to watch/judge testing. :B

The drinking thing is fine; don't sweat it. 

Opinion time!
I loathe drunkenness. If anybody wants to drink, that's cool - its just another liquid and it doesn't bother me until they start to lose control, then it disgusts me. As for me, I don't drink at all. I figure if I'm not drinking it to be drunk then there are much better-tasting things I could have. Eh.

Anyhow, there is tasteful and untasteful joking.
I don't know about anybody else, but it didn't bother me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Marie...you know I was only teasing....right?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, between Jimmy Buffett and these strawberry maragaritas, it's hard to hear you over here! :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That reminds me...I have to take & post some pictures of my new Margaritaville porch decor. Tonight....if I'm not Wastin' Away....


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Zi. I am craving some strawberry margaritas with all this talk around here. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

CRAP, I forgot the pictures again. D:
Later, I promise.

ps, absolutely have the job at Ho Wah now. I start on Wednesday. :2kitties woo!

You're crazy, all of you. Unsound. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the job!  

You've pretty much summed us up in a nutshell. And I mean a *nut*shell!


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

*sigh* And I wanted so bad to believe that just because we like cats doesn't mean we've got a couple screws loose..

I don't think its, *These people are crazy, and so they like cats.*
So much as, *These people have cats, and the cats make them nuts.*

:lol:


----------

